# Russian police raid NGINX Moscow office



## drhowarddrfine (Dec 12, 2019)

ZDNet


> Russian police have raided today the Moscow offices of NGINX, Inc., a subsidiary of F5 Networks and the company behind the internet's most popular web server technology.
> 
> Equipment was seized and employees were detained for questioning.
> 
> Moscow police executed the raid after last week the Rambler Group filed a copyright violation against NGINX Inc., claiming full ownership of the NGINX web server code. The Rambler Group is the parent company of rambler.ru, one of Russia's biggest search engines and internet portals.


----------



## blackhaz (Dec 12, 2019)

CTO and the creator have been detained.


----------



## freebsdinator (Dec 17, 2019)

I'm curious what the legal ramifications will be. This could indirectly benefit Apache and Lighttp.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 17, 2019)

> Sysoev never denied creating NGINX while working at Rambler. In a 2012 interview, Sysoev claimed he developed NGINX in his free time and that Rambler wasn't even aware of it for years.


Rambler may have a case here, at least in the Netherlands that would be the case. It doesn't matter if he did it in his spare time, the code is owned by the employer.


----------



## Vadim_Mkk (Dec 17, 2019)

Hi all...








						Совет директоров Rambler попросит прекратить уголовное дело против Nginx
					

Совет директоров Rambler предложит компании Lynwood отозвать заявление против Nginx, а также попросит правоохранительные органы прекратить возбужденное ранее уголовное дело. Об этом «Ленте.ру» сообщили в пресс-службе Rambler. Кроме того, договор Rambler с Lynwood будет расторгнут.




					lenta.ru
				



"Rambler Board of Directors asks to terminate criminal case against Nginx"
The criminal case will be closed
This are Russian greedy bastards from the "saints 1990s" wanted to easily take money from others.
Here they are our bastards who look in the mouth of the United States  and love "universal democratic values".
They robbed Russia in the "saints of the 1990s" and  they are still  have in power.
It was them who the West - Reigan, Klinton and etc  loved in "saints 1990"


----------



## shkhln (Dec 17, 2019)

SirDice said:


> It doesn't matter if he did it in his spare time, the code is owned by the employer.



In Russia that does matter. On the other hand the Russian police doesn't care about the Russian law. (Courts do not care either.)



Vadim_Mkk said:


> the "saints 1990s"



"Святые 90-е"? This is the first time I see that.


----------



## Vadim_Mkk (Dec 17, 2019)

It is the same everywhere - corruption and custom-made affairs everywhere against everybody - both in the USA (see Biden and the Democratic Party in Ukraine) and in Europe.
Russia is no exception.
Money rules of the world! (C) From Brother-2 Movie 1999 .
Laws are adopted by the ruling classes, not the people. And laws protect
the interests of the ruling classes and not of people in the US or in Russia.
The law is that drawbar, where he turned there and left -  Russian proverb
Read Marx and Lenin, in a hundred years, essentially nothing has changed.


----------

